# Neon Tetras Float After Full Stomach



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

Well everytime I feed my Neon Tetras they would be somewhat floating, so they are forced to swim downward then the next day when their stomachs aren't as big they return to normal. It just started recently and with just one fish, now a couple. What gives?


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

*neon blimps*

Thats very weird, what are you feeding them flake, pellet, frozen or live. I have kept a large school of neons for years & have never seen this condition manifest itself with my neons, and I have really noodled them to the point I thought they might rupture their abdomens. 
photos are quite easy to post here on APC, although regrettably the number of photos you are able to post is less than other sites (sorry Art but it's true) all you have to do is click on manage attachments and browse your computer's photo file & select (there are max pixel requirements) It's way fun to see your photographs on line (until your attachment quota is reached)


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I think this is something to do with flake or dry food swelling up in their stomachs and causing swim bladder problems.

Try soaking your foods for a short time and then feeding your fish, see if that makes a difference


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

That definitely isn't normal Bioch. It almost sounds like they have some sort of intestinal blockage or even parasites.

What kind of food do you feed? Flake, pellet, live, frozen?

Like James said, either try soaking it first, or giving them a finer type of food (like crushing some flakes up), or you may even want to try to deworm them.

Here's a link for easy deworming instructions.
Deworm recipe
You can get the metronidazole from places like Doctor's Foster and Smith, and the levamisole from livestock supply places like Valley vet supply


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

It's flakes. I've noticed in the beginning when I first got them, it never happened. But the more I think about it the more I think it's because they might be eating air. In the beginning when I used to fed them, they were all scared, until I leave then would they come out and eat, and by that time the flakes are already sinking. Now that they are very use to me, everytime I walk up the tank they start gathering around the surface.


----------



## aloha (Jun 2, 2005)

Many times when i introduce newly and shy species i 'm forced to overfeed for the first days until they acclimate and start eating. The problem is that the much faster neons are able to catch first all the particles of food (flakes, frozen, live). They never stop eating unless the food is over. After that, most of the neons swim downward and bellying until they digest several hours later. That happens for the last 2 years and the neons deaths are minimal. 

In general i try to feed them sparingly cause all of my neon tetras are really gluttonous. I believe that is the key. You should try to feed as less as possible several times a day.


----------

